# Win 7: PC stürzt ab in "Zwischenzustand"



## kayron (20. Februar 2010)

*Win 7: PC stürzt ab in "Zwischenzustand"*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem PC (Windows 7 Professional 64-bit).

Seit einiger Zeit stürzt der PC plötzlich und unvermittelt ab, ohne aber zu rebooten. Das Betriebsgeräusch des PCs ist lediglich leiser, er ist aber immer noch an (leises Surren, LED ist noch an). Er sendet dabei aber wohl keine Signale an den Bildschirm, der bleibt schwarz. Wenn ich dann die Reboot-Taste am Gehäuse drücke startet der PC nach einigen Sekunden neu.

Das Problem: Dieser Art von Absturz tritt seit ca. 2 Wochen regelmäßig auf. Manchmal 3-4 mal hintereinander und dann wieder mal tagsüber, wenn der PC längere Zeit an ist, 6 Stunden lang nicht. 

Variante 2: Vor einigen Tagen hat mein PC sich dann selbst von Windows aus neugestartet, kam aber nur zum ersten BIOS-Bildschirm, also nicht ins Windows und blieb bei der Meldung hängen: "Initializing USB Controllers"

Meistens stürzt der PC aber in diesen "Zwischenzustand" ab, ist also weder richtig "an" noch "aus".

Zu meiner Hardware noch:
- Mainboard: ASUS M4A78T-E (Chipsatz: AMD 790GX, AMD K10)
- CPU: QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)
- Graka: NVIDIA PALIT GeForce GTX 275  (896 MB)
- Arbeitsspeicher: 3 * 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM 
- Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB, 32MB
- Netzteil: Cougar Power 550Watt
- WLAN-Stick: Linksys WUSB 600


Wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte, da ich langsam am verzweifeln bin. Habe einfach keine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte. :-/


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7: PC stürzt ab in "Zwischenzustand"*

Liegt wohl an einem USB Gerät (kann von einem defekten USB Stick, Kartenleser etc. kommen)
Vielleicht ist´s  ja auch dein WLAN Stick oder eine externe Festplatte.
Probier mal ohne USB Geräte und stecke dann eins nach dem anderen wieder an.
Wenn dieser Zwischenzustand wieder auftritt, kannst du mal ein USB Gerät nach dem anderen einfach abziehen. Wenn er dann plötzlich wieder "erwacht" weisst du was es war.


----------



## razerman666 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7: PC stürzt ab in "Zwischenzustand"*

Liest sich, als würde dein USB nicht genug Leistung auf der 5 Volt Schiene liefern. Im Handbuch mal nachschauen, welcher Jumper umgesteckt werden muss, um die 5 Volt vom Netzteil zu ziehen. Im Windows die Stromsparfunktion des USB Gerätes deaktivieren, weil da viele Netzteile in die Knie gehen. Alternativ kannst du auch mal einen anderen USB Port ausprobieren (Hintere).  In Windows mal die Protokolle durchsehen, was da so passiert ist. Systemsteuerung - Alle Systemsteuerelemente - Verwaltung - Ereignisanzeige.


----------



## kayron (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7: PC stürzt ab in "Zwischenzustand"*

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Also ich hab vorhin mal alle USB-Teile (außer Maus und Tastatur) abgesteckt, da ist der PC dann nicht abgestürzt.

Hab dann wieder meinen WLAN-Stick eingesteckt, einige Stunden ging alles gut. Jetzt so vor 15min ist der PC aber beim Spielen wieder in diesen "Zwischenzustand" abgestürzt. Musste dann neustarten. 

In der Ereignisanzeige steht nur: "Das System wurde zuvor am ‎20.‎02.‎2010 um 18:08:05 unerwartet heruntergefahren." Der letzte Eintrag davor ist nur irgendwas Belangloses (Dienst "Windows-Fehlerberichterstattungsdienst" befindet sich jetzt im Status "Beendet").

Habe übrigens unter USB-Controller im Geräte-Manager alle USB-Root-Hubs (und beim Eintrag für meinen WLAN-Stick unter "Netzwerkadapter") so eingestellt, dass "Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen" ohne Häkchen ist. Ups, jetzt ist mir aber gerade aufgefallen, dass die Häckchen (nur bei den Root-Hubs) wieder da sind. Wie kann das sein?  Habe zwischendurch nur mal meine Maus an nem anderen Hub eingesteckt.

Laut Mainboard-Handbuch hab ich nur zwei Jumper: Einen, um alles zurückzusetzen. Den zweiten, um die CPU zu "übervolten". Oder gibt's auch Jumper am Netzteil?


----------



## kayron (2. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7: PC stürzt ab in "Zwischenzustand"*

Weiß keiner Rat? :-/

Konnte bisher ausschließen, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt. An den Temperaturen von CPU uind Grafikkarte kann es IMO auch nicht liegen.
Das, was mich verdutzt ist immer noch die Willkür, mit der der PC abstürzt. :-/ Jetzt ist er mal knapp 2 Tage lang kein einziges Mal abgestürzt und seit gestern Abend und heute wieder ziemlich oft. :-/

Was wiegesagt verwunderlich ist, ist, dass ich im Gerätemanager bei den einzelnen USB-Root-Hubs folgendes nicht dauerhaft deaktiveren kann: "Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen".


----------

